# 69 glove box lock



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Which position is the spring loaded plunger supposed to face on the glove box lock when installed? Having trouble with it not opening when u push the button in. Thanks


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

On my 69, the plunger (latch) points toward the steering column. Sorry for the late reply, just saw your post today.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

coyote595 said:


> On my 69, the plunger (latch) points toward the steering column. Sorry for the late reply, just saw your post today.


Yes thank you. I finally figured that out when i looked closer at the hole in the steel glove box door backing plate. It has 2 slots that index the lock cylinder mount so it faces left. Thanks again


----------

